# Pesky Zip Disk Won't Mount - OS X



## AlexTs (Mar 2, 2006)

Does anyone know how to force a Zip disk to mount, or of a way to perhaps salvage the files off a corrupt one? I have a Zip disk that is recognized by Apple System Profiler and Disk Utility but it does not mount in the Finder (i.e. it doesn't appear in the "Computer"). I've tried creating a .dmg of the disk, but I can't mount the .dmg because the file system isn't recognized. I've also tried an application called "Mount Me," and while it makes the disk "re-click" in the drive, it still fails to mount. Here's some screenshots of what is seen in OS X - you can see that the title of the disk, "Hartson" is grayed out, and is "not mounted." I can't verify or repair the disk because the "file system isn't recognized." OS 9 and Windows XP want to format the disk. Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated! Thanks

ATAPI Iomega Zip 250 Drive
Power Mac G4 533 Mhz Dual
Mac OS X 10.4.9


----------

